# What they delivered doesn't look like what I ordered.



## Eric (Dec 10, 2016)

This is what I ordered from Home Depot...









Here's what was delivered...









Did I get what I ordered? Do they put the light gray wheels on the newer machines? 
How can I verify if I have the new forward axle location?

Here's the model and serial numbers


----------



## mrfixit (Dec 3, 2016)

Don't know.
Home Depot purchase will provide little if any service or support IMO.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

another member just had the same happen to him you should read his post and you should send that one back to HD


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Eric, that appears to be the latest model. The label shows "2016". Those appear to be the updated wheels. Why are you concerned?


----------



## Strato (Aug 6, 2016)

Interesting.

The nameplate on the dash is definitely from 2016/2017.

But, you're right. The wheels on 2016/17 models are supposed to be black (at least they are on my new machine - Platinum 24 SHO).

Yet, the model number on your machine is correct for this year.

One way to check: On this year's machines, there's only on bolt on each side where the impeller housing connects to the frame. On previous years' models, there are two bolts (as shown in the "Autoturn" sticky thread video - showing how to "align" the machine). If you have just one bolt on each side, it's probably a 2016/17 model.

Based upon the nameplate, and the model number, I expect you have this year's model. Not sure what happened with the wheels - maybe they had a few grey ones left over from last year?


----------



## NVA4370 (Sep 12, 2016)

My new 2017 Deluxe 24, model number 921045, came straight from the factory and looks just like the one you have. My wheels are also a lighter color than what show up in the Home Depot picture. 

If the model number shows as 921045, it's the newest model. Last year's model is 921024.


----------



## Eric (Dec 10, 2016)

Thanks everyone for the responses.

I checked the bolts on the housing and there's only one per side so I'm sure I have the right machine.

Home Depot dot com customer service eventually contacted Ariens about the SB for me. Ariens wanted my model and serial numbers to research the "Problem." She told me the vendor didn't know why it shipped with these wheels and that I could, "...return it if it isn't performing to your expectations." I thought that was an extreme solution when I just wanted to make sure I had the right machine.

HD originally dropped the ball when I ordered it and they offered horrible customer service after it was delivered. Makes me question my decision to give them my money.


----------



## Ariens hydro pro (Jan 24, 2014)

That is the newest machine. Everything is fine Eric


----------



## TSR7 (Sep 19, 2016)

Eric said:


> Thanks everyone for the responses.
> 
> I checked the bolts on the housing and there's only one per side so I'm sure I have the right machine.
> 
> ...


As long as you got the machine you wanted, don't be worried about it. You probably still saved some $$, as I couldn't find any dealers myself that would match or come close to SnowBlowersDirect on the SHO, or Home Depot on the standard Deluxe 28" - I ended up getting the SHO from SBD.


----------



## Faron79 (Nov 28, 2016)

There's no point in a local dealer matching internet pricing. It's a no-win scenario for the dealer.
If you were a dealer, you'd understand. Shipping $$ can be a tipping-point, if it's not included in the "web" price.
Good luck getting it serviced quickly, should the need arise.

We're in a market that has Costco's, walmarts, etc...............
For a few years now, we have to ask customers if they bought it (grill/snowblower/etc....) at our store!
If they didn't, we're under no obligation to do ANYTHING for them. Why...? We've got no skin in the game!
Harsh....no. Just the reality nowadays.

Faron


----------



## pfbz (Oct 7, 2016)

You have the latest version... Latest model number, latest logo.

My 2016/2017 Deluxe 28 SHO also came with gray wheels.


----------



## jeb (Dec 19, 2016)

pfbz said:


> You have the latest version... Latest model number, latest logo.
> 
> My 2016/2017 Deluxe 28 SHO also came with gray wheels.


Interesting, you have the grey wheels that op has but the engine of the HD pic. I wonder if they just updated the engine halfway through production.


----------



## Eric (Dec 10, 2016)

pfbz said:


> You have the latest version... Latest model number, latest logo.
> 
> My 2016/2017 Deluxe 28 SHO also came with gray wheels.


I've only used it twice but I think I'll upgrade my shoes too. It doesn't go off course too bad but it kind of bucks when the oem shoes catch on ice.


----------



## pfbz (Oct 7, 2016)

jeb said:


> Interesting, you have the grey wheels that op has but the engine of the HD pic. I wonder if they just updated the engine halfway through production.


What is the difference in engines that you are spotting?


----------



## SnoThro (Feb 20, 2016)

jeb said:


> Interesting, you have the grey wheels that op has but the engine of the HD pic. I wonder if they just updated the engine halfway through production.


Nope, HD just has a photoshopped stock photo with a 306cc engine which doesn't come on the 24 Deluxe. Aside from being physically smaller AX208 and 254cc have a different tank and muffler shroud compared to the larger blocks.


----------



## nafterclifen (Oct 14, 2015)

Faron79 said:


> There's no point in a local dealer matching internet pricing. It's a no-win scenario for the dealer.
> If you were a dealer, you'd understand. Shipping $$ can be a tipping-point, if it's not included in the "web" price.
> Good luck getting it serviced quickly, should the need arise.
> 
> ...



Assuming you are a dealer, you're not obligated to provide warranty parts or service to customers/machines that were not purchased at your store?


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

nafterclifen said:


> Assuming you are a dealer, you're not obligated to provide warranty parts or service to customers/machines that were not purchased at your store?


I think they need to provide service, but you will certainly be in the queue behind their buying customers.


----------



## SumDumJerk (Oct 21, 2014)

other than the wheels....it looks exactly the same.


----------



## packetloss (Dec 26, 2016)

jeb said:


> Interesting, you have the grey wheels that op has but the engine of the HD pic. I wonder if they just updated the engine halfway through production.


OP has the deluxe, that picture was the SHO.


----------



## packetloss (Dec 26, 2016)

Eric said:


> I've only used it twice but I think I'll upgrade my shoes too. It doesn't go off course too bad but it kind of bucks when the oem shoes catch on ice.


Which OEM shoes are you referring to? The steel or non-abrasive?


----------



## Eric (Dec 10, 2016)

packetloss said:


> Which OEM shoes are you referring to? The steel or non-abrasive?


I have the steel shoes but now that I've used it a few times I don't think they're what's catching the ice, I think it's the scraper blade. I try to clear the driveway before we drive on it but it doesn't always work out that way. I'm just hanging up on the ice trails that the tires cause.


----------



## Loco-diablo (Feb 12, 2015)

TSR6 said:


> As long as you got the machine you wanted, don't be worried about it. You probably still saved some $$, as I couldn't find any dealers myself that would match or come close to SnowBlowersDirect on the SHO, or Home Depot on the standard Deluxe 28" - I ended up getting the SHO from SBD.




Not sure about the rest of the country, but here in Massachusetts, local dealer prices are the same as HD. If paying cash, you can often get a few bucks off at the local dealer. My brother and I walked into the local dealer together and bought 2 machine cash. The dealer ate the sales tax on both machines saving us about $80 each. If you ever get in a pinch for service, you definitely go to the back of the line at the local dealer if you didn't buy from them. Plus machine is professionally setup and adjusted. Something HD does not do. I'll always buy from local dealer over HD.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swcheese (Jan 4, 2017)

Faron79 said:


> There's no point in a local dealer matching internet pricing. It's a no-win scenario for the dealer.
> If you were a dealer, you'd understand. Shipping $$ can be a tipping-point, if it's not included in the "web" price.
> Good luck getting it serviced quickly, should the need arise.
> 
> ...


 Does your store offer financing? If not, then you may consider those of us poor souls who can't come up with near 2 grand at one time and provide the same service to all or you may find your long term business outlook a little dim


----------



## kjjb0204 (Oct 31, 2016)

Faron79 said:


> There's no point in a local dealer matching internet pricing. It's a no-win scenario for the dealer.
> If you were a dealer, you'd understand. Shipping $$ can be a tipping-point, if it's not included in the "web" price.
> Good luck getting it serviced quickly, should the need arise.
> 
> ...


That's not a great policy. If I could only ever get my car serviced where I bought it, I'd have to drive a thousand miles for an oil change.


----------



## matto (Nov 5, 2016)

Faron79 said:


> There's no point in a local dealer matching internet pricing. It's a no-win scenario for the dealer.
> If you were a dealer, you'd understand. Shipping $$ can be a tipping-point, if it's not included in the "web" price.
> Good luck getting it serviced quickly, should the need arise.
> 
> ...


And it's this attitude that helps ensure the downfall of the local dealer.


----------



## Dextar (Sep 26, 2016)

The pictures were removed from the OP but my 2017 Platinum 30" SHO has grey wheels not black.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Yup, neighbor across the street just took delivery of a 2017 Ariens Platinum 24 and his machine has the "pewter grey" colored wheels as well. Sharp looking machine.


----------



## Eric (Dec 10, 2016)

Edited to fit format


----------



## FredTaylor (Jan 10, 2017)

You can replace it.


----------

